# Come impostare il timeout di una shell

## sbranz

Vorrei fare in modo che una shell staccasse l'utente se è inattivo o ha processi non aperti dopo un tot di minuti..è possibile?

ovviamente parlo di login locale...non un ssh..  :Razz: 

grazie see ya

----------

## gutter

Se la shell che usi è bash, basta impostare la variabile d'ambiente TMOUT:

Ad esempio:

```
export TMOUT=60
```

Permette di fare logout dopo 60 secondi.

----------

## sbranz

hmm ok...un altra domanda..ma questo vale per tutti gli utenti? è possibile ad esempio fare in modo che tutti tranne un utente e magari il root possano subire questo tipo di timeout?

----------

## Cazzantonio

A dire il vero sarebbe utile proprio per l'utente root! (per non lasciare inavvertitamente shell di root aperte a giro)

Comunque basta metterlo solo nel bashrc degli utenti che preferisci... Oppure metterlo in /etc/profile e mettere export TMOUT="" nel bashrc degli utenti che non devono andare in timeout

----------

## gutter

 *sbranz wrote:*   

> hmm ok...un altra domanda..ma questo vale per tutti gli utenti? 

 

E' una variabile d'ambiente  :Wink:  quindi vale solo per le shell in cui è settata.

 *sbranz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> è possibile ad esempio fare in modo che tutti tranne un utente e magari il root possano subire questo tipo di timeout?

 

Qualcosa del genere in /etc/profile dovrebbe fare al caso tuo:

```

if [[ $USER == "root" || $USER == "tuo_user" ]] ; then

  export TMOUT=60

else

 :

fi

```

----------

## sbranz

con export TMOUT nn funzia..mettendolo a mano ne bashrc degli utenti invece funziona..ma non dovro' farmeli tutti a mano?  :Razz: 

----------

## gutter

 *sbranz wrote:*   

> con export TMOUT nn funzia..mettendolo a mano ne bashrc degli utenti invece funziona..ma non dovro' farmeli tutti a mano? 

 

Ovvero ???

----------

## sbranz

ovvero se da root mando un export TMOUT=60 la shell non muore dopo 60 sec...

----------

## gutter

Provato da me e funziona:

```

gutter@giskard ~ $ su -

Password: 

giskard ~ # export TMOUT=10

giskard ~ # timed out waiting for input: auto-logout

gutter@giskard ~ $

```

Sei sicuro di aver aspettato un minuto   :Laughing:  ?

----------

## sbranz

Si ho aspettato..cmq in ogni caso ora funziona..la cosa che mi fa specie è che.. dato da root export nn vale per tutti..ma la cosa che mi fa rabbrividire è che ogni utenza con un export TMOUT si setta il valore che meglio crede...io voglio invece che sia bloccato dall'admin questo valore..è possibile?

----------

## gutter

 *sbranz wrote:*   

> ma la cosa che mi fa rabbrividire è che ogni utenza con un export TMOUT si setta il valore che meglio crede...io voglio invece che sia bloccato dall'admin questo valore..è possibile?

 

No.

----------

## sbranz

ah molto rassicurante...neanche se metto mano a /etc/profile? qualsiasi utente puo metterci mano?

----------

## gutter

 *sbranz wrote:*   

> ah molto rassicurante...neanche se metto mano a /etc/profile? qualsiasi utente puo metterci mano?

 

Qualunque utente può fare un unset della variabile.

----------

## sbranz

 :Sad:  ok grazie  :Razz: 

----------

